# Placing file into a directory



## andy8 (Apr 18, 2011)

I  have  the  following  issue :



> Place config file (M0N0WALL_NET45XX) in /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/. Now build the kernel using below command:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



My  question  is  how  do  I  place  the  config  file  into  directory /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/?

I  don't  know  which  command  to use.

Please  help .


----------



## Beastie (Apr 18, 2011)

`# cp M0N0WALL_NET45XX /usr/src/sys/i386/conf`
or
`# mv M0N0WALL_NET45XX /usr/src/sys/i386/conf`

You should become familiar with these if you want to achieve anything.


----------

